# CI (why does everyone slate them?



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

As the headline says, i've been looking at vans for a while now and seen quite a few, but for some reason everyone has an opinion on the CI, does anyone know why?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It may be because they're viewed as a 'budget' brand by people who've paid a lot more money for very little more motorhome. You see a lot of them around, and they're part of the Trigano group, which includes some illustrious names (including Chausson :wink: )

I think they don't have the fancy frills of some other brands, but they should still be a good buy.

Gerald


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks alot for the info, they way some people talk you'd think they where a bit dull and cheap, but i've found a few that where quite pleasent ! 

Thanks again for the info, top notch again 

Steve


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rislar! 

I've just looked at the CI website and the choices there seem very good. I particularly like the 694 lo-line with fixed corner bed. Priced at £33K is hardly cheap but you seem to get a lot of motorhome for your money. I'd be happy to own one but, for now, I'll stick with Our Coral! 

Good night!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I was just looking also and i like the Carioca 746, now thats a realy nice Van, dont know if i'd spend over £36000 on one though!!!



UncleNorm said:


> Hi Rislar!
> 
> I've just looked at the CI website and the choices there seem very good. I particularly like the 694 lo-line with fixed corner bed. Priced at £33K is hardly cheap but you seem to get a lot of motorhome for your money. I'd be happy to own one but, for now, I'll stick with Our Coral!
> 
> Good night!


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Rislar

We had a CI Carioca 5 for 18 months and it was fantastic. We only got rid of it because we wanted something smaller to enable us to get rid of the car.

The CI went all day without any problems, the build was good, and for the money, the equipment level excellent.

I would not be put off by what you have heard. As others have said, you get a lot for your money and I'm sure that some people assume they're rubbish because they paid a lot more.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, We have the Rollerteam 600G part of the same Trigano group and I feel embarrassed to mention it most of the time as no one ever wants to hear about it, when you look at someones list of vans they are checking out it never includes a CI or Rollerteam model so I guess we are just the poor relations. 

We love our van done 9 trips to Europe in it without a problem in the past 18 months, some friends of ours has just bought the Rollerteam 700 having hired the CI 756 for holidays with us, both have the bunks but the 700 just gave more room and an excellent bathroom. 

Good luck with it if you decide to go for one
Mandy


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We have also had two Ci's and got on really well with them. We found them to be a lot of van for the money. Never had any problems with either of them. The only reason we changed the last one was because it was an over garage fixed bed and my dodgy knees couldnt take it any more. Would be more than happy to buy another one if it had the right layout for us.
Sonja


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a Carioca 705 on an 07 plate. It is brilliant. OK it rattles on a bumpy road, but so did the Swift that it replaced. Excellent value for money and every bit as well equipped as any other van for its price, and better than most. Face it, a Company that has been around for as long as CI aren't going to produce a bad product.

Gerry


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rislar

We had a CI Mizar when they first came out, the quality was fine, the fitments excellent, an awful lot of motor home for the money, I would have another no problem. The only downside is/was CI’s lack of spares IMHO, at least back in 2003/2004 it was a problem, they were working on improving the situation so may have now changed. 

MHS…Rob


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

*CI*

Hi Rislar 
We have a Roller Graduca 141 had it for 5 years. It has always performed well, the quality is first class and can recommend without reserve. equipment level is good


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Rislar,
We've got a CI Pro55 garage. We looked around for ages (as total newbies) & found the CI to be alot better fitted out & built than most. I own alot of vans & was impressed that the CI came on a Merc auto - it's a pleasure to drive. As a (former) joiner I was also impressed with the build quality - 4 months (1500 miles, 7 trips) down the road we've nothing but praise for it.

Perhaps we should have our own section now?


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

We bought a new Mizar GTL Living 4 months ago and I have to say it's excellent.

Having spent the best part of a year researching van's that would suit our budget and needs the Mizar was without doubt a clear winner.

The price we got it for also helped!!!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We are on our second Rollerteam. 

We have had it for a year and clocked up over ten thousand miles. I have just picked it up from its habitation service and there are no issues.

Our first van had some damp ingress work on a locker door done under warrantee many years ago and in the seven years we had it the water pump had to replaced as were two of the locker hinges. That was all the work necessary while we had it. 

Both vans have/had ducted warm air heating, water heaters ect.

My experience is that though cheap they are not shoddy. 

Both the dealers and the manufacturer have both been forthcoming with information about such things as the names of fabric patterns, panel construction and technical specs.

As you might be able to tell, we are quite pleased with our vans. Yes I do hear and read the occasional negative comment about Italian vans but mostly they seam to be almost racist in their origin and therefore not even worth ignoring. 8)


----------



## Mooveo647 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Don't knock the Ci's!*

Hi Rislar!

We've just traded in our beloved CI Carioca 5! It was an 03 plate! We had it for two years and were away in it every other weekend! including in the Winter!

When we bought it, it had been a hire vehicle for 3 years! and had done nearly 30,000 miles! Well it didn't show! we didn't have any problems with it at all! The only reason we sold it was because it was a little under powered! And we got a good deal when we traded it in!! The new CI's look fantastic and we'd have probably bought one but we needed a van with the access door on the drivers side because of where it's parked!!

So no complaints from me!!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the input guys, i will take a look again at these vans, as i said i thought the ones that i have seen where really nice, and was only put off by other peoples comments, even a sales man!! 

Thanks again, its nice to see great advice and input again 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,I had a Carioca 50 ,paid £19000 in 2005 with 4000 mls.part exchanged it 2007with 22000mls.and got £20000 for it great van!
Remember too that Trigano own such names as Autotrail and Euramobile in Germany
Backaxle.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

backaxle said:


> Hi,I had a Carioca 50 ,paid £19000 in 2005 with 4000 mls.part exchanged it 2007with 22000mls.and got £20000 for it great van!
> Remember too that Trigano own such names as Autotrail and Euramobile in Germany
> Backaxle.


Sale of the century  i'm looking an spending between 20 and 25k so that should be about right for me.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CI motorhomes*

Hello

I have seen a few reviews of CI vans over the last couple of years, in various magazines and none were bad.

Within the parent company - Trigano - are brands such as Autotrail and also Rollerteam. The latter are priced similarly to the CI range and in my opinion offer good value for money.

Russell


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

My CIpro 55 has been excellent on the Merc Sprinter chassis no real probs at all - I'm having a job finding a new equivalent so I decided to keep it a bit longer - I don't usually get into MOTs
Richard


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Our first Motorhome was a little CI Sirio, it never let us down, the only fault was a cracked shower tray. This was replaced free of charge even though it was just out of warranty.
We had it from new, paid 17k for it in 95 after numerous holidays over 11 years and about 35kmiles we got 11k part ex!
A new CI was on our short list, the only reason we didn't get it was our other alternative with similar spec was on a Transit 6 wheeler so we bought that. (I work for Ford)
I wouldn't hesitate. Give them a go.
Oh! Yes, I too would like a section for "perceived bottom end" motorhomes.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks again guys, keep them coming  

Steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Our first van was a CI Elegant which we bought privately for £11,700 it was a P reg. Knew nothing about motorhomes at that point so didn't know it was err bottom end!! It was a great van never faltered and we part exchanged it for £15,000. It is still for sale on a website for £16,995 and it's been nearly 3 years since we part exchanged it!!

See Here!!!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy S**t you got a bargin there  i'm looking for a bargin myself, at the end of the day i've over 20k cash to spend so i 'm looking for the right van and will spend a while looking for the correct vehical. 
Thanks for sharing, you might see me about as my plate is the same as my user name 
Thanks for sharing the informaton 


Steve


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a carioca 635 on a 07 plate for sale they are a realy nice mh and very easy to drive with plenty of power and as it is on the old chasis it nhas not got the problems of the new chassis


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

mgw said:


> I have a carioca 635 on a 07 plate for sale they are a realy nice mh and very easy to drive with plenty of power and as it is on the old chasis it nhas not got the problems of the new chassis


Have you got any details buddy 

ps, i'm after a 6 berth, way to many kids


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*CI*

Hi Rislar, our first fan was a T reg CI Autoroller 70. It was a great van, our first motorhome. The only thing that we wanted to change was the 1.9 fiat engine which did struggle a little on hills etc.

CI do build very good vans with good insulation properties, and generally good quality windows and cabinet work and they don't scrimp on the engine capacity of the base vehicle like some manufacturers. They don't believe in adding huge skylights to their vans, as they can contribute to too much heat in the vehicle in summer (when we have a decent summer that is!) and also compared to other van manufacturers, i.e autotrail, the lighting in CI can be a little on the sparse side, although you can very easily add extra lighting as needed. CI have huge buying power so can build a very good quality van for a good price.

Pepandspice.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: CI*



pepandspice said:


> Hi Rislar, our first fan was a T reg CI Autoroller 70. It was a great van, our first motorhome. The only thing that we wanted to change was the 1.9 fiat engine which did struggle a little on hills etc.
> 
> CI do build very good vans with good insulation properties, and generally good quality windows and cabinet work and they don't scrimp on the engine capacity of the base vehicle like some manufacturers. They don't believe in adding huge skylights to their vans, as they can contribute to too much heat in the vehicle in summer (when we have a decent summer that is!) and also compared to other van manufacturers, i.e autotrail, the lighting in CI can be a little on the sparse side, although you can very easily add extra lighting as needed. CI have huge buying power so can build a very good quality van for a good price.
> 
> Pepandspice.


Thanks for the info Pepandspice, i suppose its an easy job to add lighting and fittings ect, i'm more bothered about resale as i'm thinging i'll buy something not to expensive for my first (as i'm a MH virgin) then maybe move on a bit, just wanted something half decent to start with 

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry mine is the 5 berth could be used as a 6 berth if kid,s are small but good luck in finding one there are some very nice ones out there as you are in the lakes try discovery at high heskit the sale,s man nigel is spot on if he has not got one he will find one for you


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

mgw said:


> sorry mine is the 5 berth could be used as a 6 berth if kid,s are small but good luck in finding one there are some very nice ones out there as you are in the lakes try discovery at high heskit the sale,s man nigel is spot on if he has not got one he will find one for you


Thanks for the advice and info MGW, this site is great


----------



## 107271 (Sep 26, 2007)

*CI*

We are now on our second CI, first was a Carioca 10, this one is a Riviera 181. Rear lounge version. We are a family with two teenage daughters. We find this ideal - in the daytime it leaves to lounging areas - we can also leave one lounging area as a lounge at night time. We had a few teething problems but were all sorted immediately. No probs very happy with what we have got for the financial outlay.

Any questions PM me


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: CI*



Riviera181Donna said:


> We are now on our second CI, first was a Carioca 10, this one is a Riviera 181. Rear lounge version. We are a family with two teenage daughters. We find this ideal - in the daytime it leaves to lounging areas - we can also leave one lounging area as a lounge at night time. We had a few teething problems but were all sorted immediately. No probs very happy with what we have got for the financial outlay.
> 
> Any questions PM me


Thanks for the advice  thats what i'm after a rear lounge and a 6 berth, i can put the kids in the luton and stay down the back at nights, well thats the plan anyway 

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with rear lounge version especially with teenagers. 

We have a Hymer and would be looking in next year or so for a rear lounge. Layout to us is more important than make.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*ci quality*


weve just spent a year living in our 07 ci cusuna with no problemsi nc 3 months sking down to -16 0C
as with most things its a case of what you do with it ,not ,what it is!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Layout to us is more important than make.

I agree, thats whats more important to me, mind i'd love some quality fitments also


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Our first motorhome was a Riviera 181, six berth with rear lounge. It was (and is) the perfect layout for us even though we use it as a two berth. Main reason for swapping the Riviera was because the rear lounge was too small to use as two singles, which mean one of us (ie me) clambering over the other in the wee small ours.

For general design and build quality, though, there was absolutely nothing wrong with it and a lot to like at the price.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Mikemoss said:


> Our first motorhome was a Riviera 181, six berth with rear lounge. It was (and is) the perfect layout for us even though we use it as a two berth. Main reason for swapping the Riviera was because the rear lounge was too small to use as two singles, which mean one of us (ie me) clambering over the other in the wee small ours.
> 
> For general design and build quality, though, there was absolutely nothing wrong with it and a lot to like at the price.


Thanks for the advice, i also would not want a small rear lounge, i want to be able to sit at least 4 there and for it to be a large bed!!

Steve


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I currently have a may 2007 new shape Ci Carioca 656 and i love it. (pictured left) I bought this in feb this year (used) and I spent 27k on it - which I think is a bargain. for that money in the premium brands i would be looking at least three/four or more years old - and on the old shape FIAT. Mine comes with the 130 multijet base, cruise/aircon/6 speed. and it had only done 3000 miles. 

looks amazing and the quality of the build is great. Brilliant design with bottom rear bunk lifting up to give you a huge garage. I always get admiring comments on campsites

I would def buy this brand again - I think its a shame they dont do a tag axle model - because they would help them really compete with the big boys.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

dcummin said:


> I currently have a may 2007 new shape Ci Carioca 656 and i love it. (pictured left) I bought this in feb this year (used) and I spent 27k on it - which I think is a bargain. for that money in the premium brands i would be looking at least three/four or more years old - and on the old shape FIAT. Mine comes with the 130 multijet base, cruise/aircon/6 speed. and it had only done 3000 miles.
> 
> looks amazing and the quality of the build is great. Brilliant design with bottom rear bunk lifting up to give you a huge garage. I always get admiring comments on campsites
> 
> ...


That looks lovely, any more pics, thats right up my street, and as you said a bargain, i would buy that in a flash!!!


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought mine off ebay of all places (it was a classified advert...rather than a standard auction)

I think there is a dealer with one on ebay now for £28,995 brand new - which is about 3-4k below rrp.

Ill dig out some more pics...but don't rule out ebay for buying your new motorhome - the season is almost over....and we have a credit crunch on - you'll def grab a bargain.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

dcummin said:


> I bought mine off ebay of all places (it was a classified advert...rather than a standard auction)
> 
> I think there is a dealer with one on ebay now for £28,995 brand new - which is about 3-4k below rrp.
> 
> Ill dig out some more pics...but don't rule out ebay for buying your new motorhome - the season is almost over....and we have a credit crunch on - you'll def grab a bargain.


 8) Thanks for the advice, i'll take a look, RRP is £31,195.00 on them so a few grand saved there 

Steve


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

dcummin said:


> I bought mine off ebay of all places (it was a classified advert...rather than a standard auction)
> 
> I think there is a dealer with one on ebay now for £28,995 brand new - which is about 3-4k below rrp.
> 
> Ill dig out some more pics...but don't rule out ebay for buying your new motorhome - the season is almost over....and we have a credit crunch on - you'll def grab a bargain.


The one on there has the fixed bunks at the rear!!! yours isnt like that also is it? and if it is do you know the model no of the one with rear seating..


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> I agree with rear lounge version especially with teenagers.
> 
> We have a Hymer and would be looking in next year or so for a rear lounge. Layout to us is more important than make.
> 
> ...


Hi, Slightly off topic

Which rear lounge Hymer are you looking at? I have a great deal of trouble actually finiding out things like payloads etc. The Hymer UK site is useless and Hymer EU gives only limited information. We are a bit restricted in length as a +7 meter 'van will fit on the drive tucked out of the way but will be difficult to get in and out without asking the neighbour to move their car (or hoipe they aren't there)

Back to CI - they are a make that I never really considered (which is odd as they are so big) as you never seem to see them around.
Thanks


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have my eye on a C644 which is under 7 metres U shaped lounge and in my price bracket for next year but no doubt it won't be there by then - but hey can dream a bit!

Greenie

PS might be looking at CI cos GerryD has a right nice one which we had a good look around last month.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

mine has the fixed bunks (the bottom one lifts)

if you go to the ci website it gives you all the layouts 
http://www.ci-motorhomes.co.uk

they have just brought out a lounge model which is the 746 - but its about 4k up in price on the 656.

I originally wanted a lounge model - but from a family perspective the bunks and the garage were ideal. you can never have too much storage! It saves having to make up a bed every night!! the dinette is great for eating relaxing and watching tv etc - and you have the advantage of a slightly smaller foot print and its on the 3500kg chassis - so my partner who passed her driving test after 1997 can also drive it on her license.

I have had a fiamma zip awning fitted and we tend to use that more than anything for lounging around in - sunshine or rain!! -

of course there are things i would have different next time round - but I think that would be same for the majority of mh owners.


----------



## johna (May 10, 2008)

*CI AutoRoller 600G*

We have had our AutoRoller 600G for several months now, and love it. WE have looked at much more expensive Motorhomes, and basically we would not do a straight swap for many of them. We have come to the conclusion that the perfect Motorhome just does not exsist to suit every ones needs, yes our Autoroller does not have some of the kit that we would like, as in a flyscreen for the door, a built in microwave, but neither do many other vans costing almost twice the price. We can and will add the items we require to our Motorhome, we have already added a reversing camera, and a stereo in the living accomadation, and will be fitting a microwave soon. Our budget Motorhome as some people call them who have paid almost twice as much money for very little more, and in some cases actually less, does us fine, and I am very proud, and fortunate to have it, it's great value for money. I wish I had a pound for every one who thought it had cost a lot more, or who had said, I wish we could buy one, it's our dream, well we are living it. Thanks Johna


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> I have my eye on a C644 which is under 7 metres U shaped lounge and in my price bracket for next year but no doubt it won't be there by then - but hey can dream a bit!
> 
> Greenie
> 
> PS might be looking at CI cos GerryD has a right nice one which we had a good look around last month.


Tell me more


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: CI AutoRoller 600G*



johna said:


> We have had our AutoRoller 600G for several months now, and love it. WE have looked at much more expensive Motorhomes, and basically we would not do a straight swap for many of them. We have come to the conclusion that the perfect Motorhome just does not exsist to suit every ones needs, yes our Autoroller does not have some of the kit that we would like, as in a flyscreen for the door, a built in microwave, but neither do many other vans costing almost twice the price. We can and will add the items we require to our Motorhome, we have already added a reversing camera, and a stereo in the living accomadation, and will be fitting a microwave soon. Our budget Motorhome as some people call them who have paid almost twice as much money for very little more, and in some cases actually less, does us fine, and I am very proud, and fortunate to have it, it's great value for money. I wish I had a pound for every one who thought it had cost a lot more, or who had said, I wish we could buy one, it's our dream, well we are living it. Thanks Johna


Nicley put Johna, it shouldnt matter as long as you love it


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi again,

We got ours from Geoff Cox in Derby, excellent familly to deal with and will negotiate price and extra's.

This is one of theirs - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CI-Carioca-65...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 - think I could shorten than but not sure what to take out.

Mandy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Rislar! A quick thought: "Why do so many folk slate SKODA, a company that has won more motoring trophies than any other?" :?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Another 'budget' van is Explorer Groups Compass/Eldiss brand. They do an Autoquest and Avantgarde 180 with rear U lounge (huuuuuuuuuuuge) and front dinette. This van won an award last year, Coachbuilt of the year I think! HERE


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi again,
> 
> We got ours from Geoff Cox in Derby, excellent familly to deal with and will negotiate price and extra's.
> 
> ...


It works fine Mandy, i've seen this also, thanks for the info


----------



## 113358 (Jun 15, 2008)

*CI Carioca 705*



We have a CI Carioca 705 on an 07 plate that we bought new from Danum Leisure (nr Doncaster) last year - excellent service and support. A great value motorhome in our opinion that puts many other marques to shame.

We have had regular UK and continental trips last year and this.

The 705 has a big over cab bed that is larger than a king size and you can sit up to read! Nice large lounging area at the front. Good working kitchen area with full sized oven and a good sized fridge. Bathroom is reasonable size. Plenty of storage.

Downsides? Bike rack Fiama pre-fixing points are a good idea, but require the bikes to be taken off to remove the toilet cassette - poor design! We had some cupboard door rattles, but fixed these with small stick on door buffers. One of the blind fittings needed an extra screw putting in to stop a rattle there. Other motorhomes I have been in rattled too including Hymers, so not just the preserve of CI's - its just that you pay more for their's! I added two reading lights to improve the light when reading in the lounge area. Apart from that its been really good and enjoyable to own.

The Fiat chassis had a habit of wandering a bit on motorways and required a new battery after just 8 months, but sorted under warantee - this however is not a CI issue.

Why do people slate them? I guess they haven't actually had one in most cases, as the owners I know seem pretty happy with their purchases.

Would I recommend a CI - yes.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*CI*

Hi

Have the CI Riviera 570 delux, 2000 model, it was the exact layout I was looking for, with all the items on my must have list,

5 berth, 6 belted seats, seitz windows, all seats and all bulkheads fully upholstered, blown air heating, well insulated with 8cm floor, and with all water pipework inside, electric double step, large roof rack and ladder, large shower/toilet, etc;etc;

Most other MHs under 6 mts had the short wheel base, (can be very bouncy) the Riviera had the medium wheel base, also C&I had been building MHs for some time, and also built MHs sold under other names,

The MH has now has 45000 miles on the clock,

Only trouble to date was the gearbox, but this is a Fiat thing and not C&I,

Met a couple in the alps 3 years past who were full timing, and had 180,000 miles on the clock in a Riviera 600.

The quality of workmanship is better than most,

Good luck,


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi we have a CI carioca 656 for sale if anyone is interested !!

Cheers Russ


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: CI Carioca 705*



dalec said:


> We have a CI Carioca 705 on an 07 plate that we bought new from Danum Leisure (nr Doncaster) last year - excellent service and support. A great value motorhome in our opinion that puts many other marques to shame.
> 
> We have had regular UK and continental trips last year and this.
> 
> ...


We also have a Carioca 705 and agree with everything that you have said including the bike rack mount. If only they would either taise it or move it over. Have also fitted two LED reading lights.
Gerry


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a 03 Riviera 171 for 3 years and it was a sound van, apart from very dark inside because of the grey roof vents but changing them to clear solved that problem.
The only reason we got rid was the climb up to bed and we wanted to downsize.............. I embaresed an autotrail owner once by showing him my log book, they are classed as an autotrail.
He was most indignant but autotrail are part of Trigano, so 2 fingers to their snobbery.


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

we've had our carioca 625 just over a year, very pleased with it, we were slightly anxious about getting it as it did seem to be one of those budget makes that keep a fairly low profile, but for us it was a (relatively) cheap way into motorhoming. Bought from Geoff Cox in Derby who have been delightful to deal with.
Nice to hear so many proud CI/Rollerteam owners coming out of the closet. Is there an owners club out there, or maybe we could start one!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We chose the Carioca 5 as our first motorhome and the only problem we had was that the side door didn't fit too well and the wind would whistle in. Other than that it worked absolutely fine. We did realise however that it wasn't the right motorhome for us. It lacked the 'chill out' factor as was proved spending 5 weeks touring Scotland last May when we only got 5 days of sun and about 30 days of cold, windy rain!!! Consequently we spent every evening inside sitting in the dinette looking up toward the tv.....and it was no better making the dinette into a bed to watch the tv; still too uncomfortable. When we got back we changed it for something with a rear lounge which proved a 100% better for the two of us. The 5 however is a great family vehicle with it having the two rear bunks and a great shower/toilet (one that has not actually been bettered by our new motorhome.)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a club for owners of italian motorhomes: GEM Italian Owners Club. Never contacted them and have just checked their website, which has been suspended.
Details in MMM.
Gerry


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ci`s*

Maybey after all these positive posts Ci could get there own sub section on here like the other vans !!!!

Very pleased with our new Ci Mizar GTL living although we have only done 300 miles so early days !


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought a CI Mizar G Living back in February to replace an 18 month old Elddis which just literally fell apart and had so many problems from day 1. Well impressed with the CI, build quality excellent had no problems. Would definatly recommend....


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I have bought another MH now as i couldn't find the layout i liked from CI, Thanks everyone for posting and keeping me informed


----------



## panagah (Jan 4, 2006)

well that was a sad end to an enjoyable topic.

Just for the record we own a CI carioca 5 and absoloutly love it. Only when you think of what people pay for MHs compared to the problems some have the CI is great value for money.


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

*ci*

So can we get a Ci sectionon the forum please !!

As all the other makes seem to have one...?


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi has anyone fitted a solar panel to a Carioca 705 and if so how easy was it. I am looking at fitting a 100w panel to keep batteries charged.
any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Geoff


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I had 10 years brilliant service from my CI Cipro 55 - nothing went wrong


----------

